# Tonos en el Nokia 1100



## mango (Ago 29, 2005)

Hola, se puede cambiar los tonos monofonicos del nokia 1100 a polifonicos?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 29, 2005)

No, este telefono es muy limitado.


----------



## Maxtor (Sep 22, 2005)

Que cambios se le puede hacer al 1100. Y que ventajas tengo con el cable, ademas de resetear y abrir la banda de estos celulares?

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 22, 2005)

Cambios ninguno, solo se puede resetear a los valores de fabrica con el software 'FBUS by Maestro', para abrir la banda tienes que utilizar una calculadora DTC4


----------

